
Reference Lifetimes in Whiley - bjz_
http://whiley.org/2016/05/28/reference-lifetimes-in-whiley/
======
brudgers
Whiley downloads: [http://whiley.org/downloads/](http://whiley.org/downloads/)

A past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2649842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2649842)

